# καταρχήν & καταρχάς



## nickel (Nov 8, 2019)

Καλό είναι να πιάνουμε πότε πότε θέματα που τα είχαμε συζητήσει σε νήματα άλλης θεματολογίας, χωρίς να επεκταθούμε, χωρίς να καταθέσουμε μια πιο εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη. Χρήσιμο είναι να επικαιροποιούμε τις απόψεις μας για τα πράγματα που αλλάζουν στη γλώσσα, ιδίως αν έρχεται και η απαραίτητη τεκμηρίωση σε νεότερες εκδόσεις λεξικών. Θυμίζω ότι πρωτίστως μας ενδιαφέρει να έχει έναν μπούσουλα ο μεταφραστής, να μπορεί να διαλέξει κάτι χωρίς να φοβάται ότι θα του το κοκκινίσει ένας συντηρητικός ή ιδιόρρυθμος ή ανασφαλής επιμελητής.

Διάβασα σε κάποιον τοίχο (του Facebook, όχι από εκείνους όπου ασκούν την τέχνη τους οι καλλιτέχνες γκράφιτι) απορία σχετικά με τη σημασία με την οποία χρησιμοποιούνται τα «κατά αρχάς» και «κατά αρχήν». Πρώτα απ’ όλα, σήμερα διαλέγουμε από τις εξής γραφές:
_*κατ’ αρχάς, κατ’ αρχήν, καταρχάς, καταρχήν*_
Τα «κατά αρχάς» και «κατά αρχήν» είναι ξεπερασμένη καθαρεύουσα και δεν θα τα βρούμε σε κανένα σύγχρονο λεξικό.

Είχα γράψει εδώ μέσα το 2008:
κατ’ αρχήν = in principle [στα βασικά σημεία]. Π.χ. Το νομοσχέδιο ψηφίστηκε κατ’ αρχήν και κατ’ άρθρο.
καταρχάς, καταρχήν = first of all, to begin with [πρώτα απ’ όλα, στην αρχή].

Δεν έχουν αλλάξει ουσιωδώς τα πράγματα από τότε. Ακόμα και σήμερα, ένα μόνο είναι σίγουρο: 
Δεν μπορούμε να πούμε *κατ’ αρχάς* ή *καταρχάς* και να εννοούμε «στα βασικά σημεία», in principle.

Οι εκφράσεις είναι απολιθώματα (δείτε κι εκείνο το τελικό ν) και είναι θεμιτό να γίνουν μία λέξη, _*καταρχάς*_ και _*καταρχήν*_, σαν το _κατευθείαν_.

Ας έρθουμε τώρα στις λεπτομέρειες. 

*Πείτε άνετα καταρχήν εκεί που οι συντηρητικοί θέλουν κατ’ αρχάς (ή καταρχάς)
*Πρώτα και κύρια, η γκρίνια που διατυπώνεται κάθε τόσο από διάφορους ότι δεν πρέπει να λέμε «καταρχήν» όταν εννοούμε «πρώτα απ’ όλα», αλλά να λέμε «καταρχάς», είναι ξεπερασμένη. Πάει αυτή η διαφορά, κάηκε ανεπανόρθωτα. Τα λεξικά εξακολουθούν να γράφουν «(καταχρ.)» δίπλα σ’ αυτή τη σημασία (ΛΝΕΓ5, ΧΛΝΓ, ΜΗΛΝΕΓ). Ωστόσο, μην αφήσετε επιμελητή να σας κάνει _καταρχάς_ το _καταρχήν_ στην πρόταση π.χ. «Καταρχήν να συμφωνήσουμε για το οικονομικό». (Για να ακριβολογούμε: Αφήστε τον να το κάνει, αρκεί να μην το μαρκάρει σαν λάθος, όπως διαβάζω ότι κάνουν κάποιοι επιμελητές υποτιτλισμού. Από την άλλη, αν φοβάστε τον επιμελητή, γράψτε «πρώτα απ’ όλα».)

*Κερδίζει έδαφος η γραφή καταρχήν στη θέση του παλιού καλού κατ’ αρχήν
*Προτιμώ, όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω, να γράφω «κατ’ αρχήν» όταν η σημασία είναι «στη γενική φιλοσοφία, στα βασικά σημεία». Έδωσα κι ένα παράδειγμα όπου η μια απόστροφος εξισορροπεί την άλλη: «Το νομοσχέδιο ψηφίστηκε κατ’ αρχήν και κατ’ άρθρο». (Μπορούμε να γράψουμε: «Το νομοσχέδιο ψηφίστηκε επί της αρχής και κατ’ άρθρο» και να μη μετράμε αποστρόφους.) Ήδη πάντως θα βρούμε αρκετές έγκυρες πηγές να γράφουν π.χ. «συμφώνησαν καταρχήν» (agreed in principle).
https://www.google.com/search?&q="συμφώνησε+"καταρχήν""+OR+"συμφώνησαν+"καταρχήν""

Στα λεξικά το ψάχνουν ακόμα: 
Στο ΛΝΕΓ5 η φράση δίνεται σαν _*κατ’ αρχήν / καταρχήν*_ στο κύριο σώμα του λήμματος, αλλά μόνο _*κατ’ αρχήν*_ στο συνοδευτικό σημείωμα.

Στο ΧΛΝΓ τα _καταρχάς_ και _καταρχήν_ γράφονται πρώτα σαν μία λέξη:
_*καταρχήν*_ & (λογ.) _*κατ’ αρχήν*_
Ενδιαφέρον έχουν τα παραδείγματα:
_Δεν διαφωνώ κατ’ αρχήν, αλλά σε επιμέρους θέματα._ | (ως επίθ.) _Η καταρχήν συμφωνία._

Στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ δεν βλέπω ακόμα λήμματα ή παραδείγματα με _καταρχάς_ και _καταρχήν_ σαν μία λέξη, αλλά το λεξικό γράφεται ακόμα.

*Συμπέρασμα:*
Στο τέλος, κι αν δεν αρχίσουμε να γυρνάμε προς τα πίσω κι ο ήλιος να κινείται από τη δύση προς την ανατολή, θα λέμε και θα γράφουμε _*καταρχήν*_ για όλες τις σημασίες. 

Αν πάλι φοβάστε τον επιμελητή σας, γράψτε _*στην αρχή*_ και _*επί της αρχής*_. Ή κάτι που να μη μας χωρίζει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2019)

*Αντί για τη λέξη «αρχικώς» μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη λέξη...*

Ο παίκτης είπε «καταρχήν», το παιχνίδι ήθελε «καταρχάς».

Μόλις το είδα να συμβαίνει στο τηλεπαιχνίδι Μπουμ. Τις ερωτήσεις μάλλον τις βάζει κάποιος ακραιφνής μπαμπινιωτικός... (Tip: Μη βάζετε ερωτήσεις για αμφιλεγόμενα θέματα!)


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2019)

Διάβασα με πολύ ενδιαφέρον τα σχόλια σε τοίχο του Facebook, εκεί όπου ο συλλεξιλόγος κοινοποίησε το παραπάνω σημείωμα. 

https://www.facebook.com/takis.drepaniotis/posts/10216820857408537

Μου δίνουν την ευκαιρία να προσθέσω μερικές διευκρινίσεις για το συγκεκριμένο σημείωμα και ένα γενικότερο σχόλιο για τα γλωσσικά σημειώματα στη Λεξιλογία.

Ειδικότερα για τη χρήση των _καταρχάς _και _καταρχήν_, το σημείωμα επιδίωκε να φρεσκάρει τις γνώσεις μεταφραστών και επιμελητών (κυρίως) στη συγκεκριμένη γλωσσική λεπτομέρεια. Η γλώσσα εξελίσσεται πολύ γρήγορα* εξαιτίας της μεγάλης επιρροής των ΜΜΕ και των ΜΚΔ, ενώ ταυτόχρονα έχουμε τρία νεότερα λεξικά (το Χρηστικό της Ακαδημίας, την πιο πρόσφατη έκδοση του λεξικού του Μπαμπινιώτη, το ηλεκτρονικό του Πατάκη που γράφεται σιγά σιγά), που αποτυπώνουν την πιο επίσημη τοποθέτηση των λεξικογράφων. (* «*Εξελίσσεται*» εδώ σημαίνει αλλάζει, συμπληρώνεται, ενημερώνεται, εμπλουτίζεται, αποβάλλει ό,τι δεν χρειάζεται — *δεν σημαίνει ότι γίνεται φτωχότερη, χάνεται, πεθαίνει*.)

Οι μεταφραστές, οι επιμελητές (θα πρόσθετα: οι συγγραφείς, οι δημοσιογράφοι, οι διορθωτές, οι στιχουργοί κ.ά.) οφείλουν να παρακολουθούν αυτές τις εξελίξεις, ιδίως εκεί που πρέπει να δημιουργούν κείμενα ζωντανά και κείμενα που επιδιώκουν μια γλωσσική ομοιομορφία με άλλα κείμενα υπό την ίδια στέγη. Εφημερίδες, εκδοτικοί οίκοι, μεταφραστικά γραφεία και γραφεία υποτιτλισμού συχνά δίνουν οδηγούς στους γράφοντες επειδή σε κάποια σημεία της γλώσσας και του ύφους δεν θέλουν να έχει ο καθένας το δικό του μπαϊράκι. Το συγκεκριμένο σημείωμα εξηγεί στους επιμελητές γιατί *δεν επιβάλλεται να διορθώνουν τα «καταρχήν»* των μεταφραστών. Ευτυχώς, ας πούμε, δεν το τόλμησε κάποιος επιμελητής όταν ο Βασίλης Καλλιπολίτης, μεταφράζοντας τους _Θησαυρούς του βασιλιά Σολομώντα_ του Χάγκαρντ (1996), έγραψε «Καταρχήν είχε πέσει βροχή κι είχε σβήσει τα χνάρια μας» (Στο αγγλικό πρωτότυπο: «To begin with, rain had fallen, and obliterated our spoor»).

Το σημείωμά μου *δεν ζητούσε από κανέναν να μη διατηρεί τη διαφορά στον δικό του λόγο*. Εγώ ο ίδιος ήθελα να συνεχίσω να γράφω «κατ’ αρχήν» με δύο λέξεις, αλλά βλέπω ότι κι αυτό δεν θα μπορούσα να το απαιτήσω από άλλους. Μπορούν έγκυροι γλωσσολόγοι και δεινοί λαθολόγοι να επιμένουν για την τήρηση της διαφοράς, αλλά ο έμπειρος επιμελητής πρέπει να γνωρίζει πότε μια διόρθωση δεν είναι παρά μια φοβική αντίδραση ανασφάλειας.


----------

